# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  ΣΤΑ 5Ghz ΓΙΝΕΤΕ link 70χιλιομετρων..????

## panisxiros

γινεται ενα τετιο link..???και εαν ναι,ειναι η καταληλη συχνοτητα..???τι προτεινεται..?? ((εαν υπο8εσουμε ας πουμε οτι υπαρχουν ειδη 2 πιατα 120 ,1 σε καθε πλευρα.))

----------


## sotirisk

Καλημέρα. Διόρθωσε τον τίτλο και το περιεχόμενο του μυνήματός σου σε Ελληνικά με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, επιβάλλεται από τους κανόνες που έχουμε στο forum.

----------


## karapan

Γειά χαρά.

Είναι πολύ θεωρητική η ερώτηση για να απαντηθεί άμεσα με ένα ναι ή όχι.

----------


## socrates

Έχει γίνει στο παρελθόν, αλλά θέλει ειδικές συνθήκες (πχ βουνό-ύψωμα και από τις δύο πλευρές) και κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό - λογισμικό. Για τέτοιες αποστάσεις ξέχνα την νόμιμη ισχή.

----------


## papashark

> Έχει γίνει στο παρελθόν, αλλά θέλει ειδικές συνθήκες (πχ βουνό-ύψωμα και από τις δύο πλευρές) και κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό - λογισμικό. Για τέτοιες αποστάσεις ξέχνα την νόμιμη ισχή.


Μπορεί να μην ξεχάσει την νόμιμη ισχύ, αλλά να ξεχάσει τις υψηλές ταχύτητες  :: 

Στα 100χλμ θεωρητικά έχουμε fsl ~ 140db στους 5 γίγα.

Με 30db κέρδος από το κεραιοσύστημα, μπορούμε να εκπέμπουμε με από την νόμιμο ισχύ, και με κατόφλι ευαισθησίας τα [email protected] μπορούμε να έχουμε το παρακάτω :

30 db EIRP - 140db FSL + 30db κέρδος λήψης = -80db

Eχουμε και 8db για fade margin, άμα βάλουμε και κανα nstreme, θα έχουμε 5+5Mbit πραγματική ταχύτητα, καθόλου άσχημα για 70 νόμιμα χιλιόμετρα  ::  

Βέβαια το παραπάνω είναι καθαρά θεωρητικό, μπορεί ναι, μπορεί και όχι, μιλάμε πάντα για παρθένο περιβάλλον χωρίς παρεμβολές, εξαιρετικά στιβαρές κατασκευές, πεντακάθαρη freshnel zone, κλπ

Πως νομίζετε ότι τα WiMax δουλεύουν νόμιμα στα 80χλμ ?  ::

----------


## panisxiros

mou ipan oti sta 5 epitrepete na ekpempis mexri ke 1watt..!!!exo vali piata ke apo tis dio meries 1,20 me feeder interline 35db ke kartes senao hight power kapos etsi legonte..sta 400mw ine..!!apo logismiko...MT 2.9.6 klasika..!!ke leo na peraso mesa ke true linux ke lipa..!!me ton pc-killer apo twmn palevoume..!!ta stigmata iparxoun sto wind tis salonikis(wind.twmn.net) ke tis Ima8ias (wind.vwmn.net) stis salonikis ine 1293,1299 !!!i perioxi edo sti saloniki ine apo tis pio psiles...ine sxetika vouno...eno to alo mou spiti ine se xorio ala pali to piato ine sta 15 apo ti gi..!!

----------


## panste

fsl @ 5,4 @ 70km = 143.95 db περίπου 144
fsl @ 2,4 @ 70km = 136.91 db περίπου 137

Διαφορά 7 db

γι αυτό και έχεις μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο στην εκπομπή

----------


## papashark

> mou ipan oti sta 5 epitrepete na ekpempis mexri ke 1watt..!!!exo vali piata ke apo tis dio meries 1,20 me feeder interline 35db ke kartes senao hight power kapos etsi legonte..sta 400mw ine..!!apo logismiko...MT 2.9.6 klasika..!!ke leo na peraso mesa ke true linux ke lipa..!!me ton pc-killer apo twmn palevoume..!!ta stigmata iparxoun sto wind tis salonikis(wind.twmn.net) ke tis Ima8ias (wind.vwmn.net) stis salonikis ine 1293,1299 !!!i perioxi edo sti saloniki ine apo tis pio psiles...ine sxetika vouno...eno to alo mou spiti ine se xorio ala pali to piato ine sta 15 apo ti gi..!!


Καταρχάς κάνε edit το μήνυμα σου και γράφτο με ελληνικά, είναι απαράδεκτο....

δεύτερον το νόμιμο όριο είναι 1Watt ήτοι 30db στους 5γίγα, αλλά μιλάμε πάντα για EIRP, το οποίο σημαίνει συνολική εκπομπή, ήτοι έξοδος κάρτας + κέρδος κεραίας - απώλειες καλωδίων

Εσύ είσαι στο 26db οι κάρτες -2 db απώλειες καλωδίων + 35 η κεραία σου έχεις 26-2+35=59db που αντιστοιχεί όχι σε 1 Watt αλλά σχεδόν σε 1KWatt !!!

----------


## ngia

Σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις αρχίζουν να παίζουν πρωτεύοντα ρόλο οι περιορισμοί λόγω φυσικών φαινομένων και όχι η λαμβανόμενη ισχύς
Πρακτικά ζεύξεις πάνω απο 50κμ δεν μπορούν να βγουν , όση ισχύ και να τους δώσεις, με υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα (>99.9).
Στο excel , με default ισχύ και κλείδωμα στο 1Mbps έχεις 100min/μήνα μη διαθεσιμότητα, αν κλειδώσεις στα 10Mbps έχεις το δεκαπλάσιο (ενδεικτικά τα νούμερα).
Αν οι κοντινές ζεύξεις παίζουν με μόλις 10 dB περιθώριο (λήψη πάνω απο το κατώφλι), στις μακρινές αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό και θα χρειαστείς 20 ως και 40dB περισσότερο.

Έτσι η ζεύξη σου βγαίνει (χωρίς να περιμένεις όμως ταχύτητες ή μεγάλη διαθεσιμότητα), με >1.2μ πιάτο, επαρκή καθαρότητα ζώνης fresnel, μηδενικές απώλειες καλωδίων, default ισχύ 15mw (εκτός νομίμων ορίων), κλείδωμα χαμηλά (<11mbps) επαρκή διαφορά ύψους ανάμεσα στα δύο σημεία, και όχι ζεύξη πάνω από θάλασσα ή επίπεδο κάμπο.
Οι atheros στο mt, έχουν τη δυνατότητα να θέσεις κανάλια με εύρος 5MHz, 10MHz αντί για 20 (wireless-->band-->5GHz-5MHz) , κάτι το οποίο είναι ιδιαίτερα ευεργετικό σε υψηλές αποστάσεις (με ανάλογη μείωση ταχύτητας, αλλά 4 φορές καλύτερη ευαισθησία και μεγαλύτερη αντοχή σε ανακλάσεις, διαθλάσεις))

----------


## papashark

> Σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις αρχίζουν να παίζουν πρωτεύοντα ρόλο οι περιορισμοί λόγω φυσικών φαινομένων και όχι η λαμβανόμενη ισχύς
> Πρακτικά ζεύξεις πάνω απο 50κμ δεν μπορούν να βγουν , όση ισχύ και να τους δώσεις, με υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα (>99.9).
> Στο excel , με default ισχύ και κλείδωμα στο 1Mbps έχεις 100min/μήνα μη διαθεσιμότητα, αν κλειδώσεις στα 10Mbps έχεις το δεκαπλάσιο (ενδεικτικά τα νούμερα).
> Αν οι κοντινές ζεύξεις παίζουν με μόλις 10 dB περιθώριο (λήψη πάνω απο το κατώφλι), στις μακρινές αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό και θα χρειαστείς 20 ως και 40dB περισσότερο.
> 
> Έτσι η ζεύξη σου βγαίνει (χωρίς να περιμένεις όμως ταχύτητες ή μεγάλη διαθεσιμότητα), με >1.2μ πιάτο, επαρκή καθαρότητα ζώνης fresnel, μηδενικές απώλειες καλωδίων, default ισχύ 15mw (εκτός νομίμων ορίων), κλείδωμα χαμηλά (<11mbps) επαρκή διαφορά ύψους ανάμεσα στα δύο σημεία, και όχι ζεύξη πάνω από θάλασσα ή επίπεδο κάμπο.
> Οι atheros στο mt, έχουν τη δυνατότητα να θέσεις κανάλια με εύρος 5MHz, 10MHz αντί για 20 (wireless-->band-->5GHz-5MHz) , κάτι το οποίο είναι ιδιαίτερα ευεργετικό σε υψηλές αποστάσεις (με ανάλογη μείωση ταχύτητας, αλλά 4 φορές καλύτερη ευαισθησία και μεγαλύτερη αντοχή σε ανακλάσεις, διαθλάσεις))


To link Επίδαυρος - Πειραιάς θα σε διαψέψει φοβάμαι  :: 

Δεν πέφτει ποτέ !

----------


## karsudan

Καλημερα...

Επειδη διαβασα αυτο το ενδιαφερον αρθρο, θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν υπαρχει καποιος μαθηματικος τυπος με τον οποιο μπορει καποιος να δει εαν "βγαινει" καποιο link??

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## mojiro

google: radiomobile

----------


## sv1gft

για δες εδώ για 67 χιλιόμετρα link http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7642  ::

----------


## panisxiros

> για δες εδώ για 67 χιλιόμετρα link http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7642


57..!!! εβαλες και ασυρματο λινκ..!!Απο οσο 3ερω η Αθηνα δεν θελει vpn με θεσσαλονικη.Αμα 8ες δινε μου ιντερνετικα λινκ.
http://wind.twmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1293 αυτος ειναι ο κομβος μου στη θεσσαλονικη.Αμα δεις στο χαρτι περναω ακριβως πανω απο ολη τη σαλονικη..οποτε δεν ειναι και το πιο ευκολο.Ολα ειναι ετοιμα..τα πιατα δεν 3ερω πως γινετε να κεντραριστουν.

----------


## RpMz

http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7642

----------


## panisxiros

> http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7642


το ειδα οκ.απο την αρχη..απλα εβαλα .νετ αλλα αυτο δεν παιζει παντου και παντα..γιυτο ειπα να δινει ιντερνετικα λινκ

----------


## geo_stef

τελικα το λινκ βγηκε τωρα ποια το twmn ειναι συνδεδεμενω με το iwmn!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  αντε μετα και κιτρος!!!

----------


## fengi1

Ισχυς , εξοπλισμος σηματα, σε bw τι βγαζει ; Δε μας δεινεις πεισσοτερες πληροφοριες ;

----------


## panisxiros

70 μεγαμπιτ δινει.. -67 με σμ9 και παραβολικα πιατα και φιντχορν

και απο δραμα με ενα χωριο βγαλανε με 1' 80αρι πιατο απο την μια...και 1.20 απο την αλλη..οφσετ..στα 50μιλιβατ..63χιλιομετρα... 60μεγαμπιτ..

στην ουσια γινετε το ασυρματο .. . .. . κεντρικης μακεδονιας..ενωνετε ημαθια,πελλα,κιλκις,θεσσαλονικη,δραμα,καβαλα..

----------


## geosid

> για δες εδώ για 67 χιλιόμετρα link http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7642


C:\Users\giorgos>tracert 10.78.232.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.78.232.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 1 ms * <1 ms router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-geosid.sv1ggc.awmn [10.2.75.105]
3 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-sv1ggc.sv1aiz.awmn [10.2.75.99]
4 12 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-sv1aiz.sv1byn.awmn [10.86.91.118]
5 23 ms 5 ms 3 ms 10.78.232.1

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

οFF TOPIC ΒΕΒΑΙΑ . 5 HOP για Μεγαρα μια χαρα με βλεπω και με καλα ping .
C:\Users\giorgos>ping 10.78.232.1

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο 10.78.232.1 με 32 byte δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 10.78.232.1: bytes=32 χρόνος=19ms TTL=60
Απάντηση από: 10.78.232.1: bytes=32 χρόνος=13ms TTL=60
Απάντηση από: 10.78.232.1: bytes=32 χρόνος=17ms TTL=60
Απάντηση από: 10.78.232.1: bytes=32 χρόνος=26ms TTL=60

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 10.78.232.1:
Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
Ελάχιστο = 13ms, Μέγιστο = 26ms, Μέσος όρος = 18ms
αποδειξη οτι παιζει μια χαρα για μακρινο .

----------


## panisxiros

εχω 3 μς με ενα πσ στην σαλονικα..

----------


## wwn

ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!

το έγραψε κι ο papashark πριν από 1 χρόνο, οπότε το "δεν ήξερα" δεν έχει έννοια:
> Εσύ είσαι στο 26db οι κάρτες -2 db απώλειες καλωδίων + 35 η κεραία σου έχεις 26-2+35=59db 
> που αντιστοιχεί όχι σε 1 Watt αλλά σχεδόν σε 1KWatt !!!

Έλεος βρε παιδιά! Δε λέω, κανένας έλεγχος δεν υπάρχει, αλλά είναι αυτός λόγος για να βγαίνει ο καθένας με ισχύ πρακτικώς δορυφορικής ζεύξης μόνο και μόνο για πλάκα;

Ρε φίλε, τους γείτωνές σου τους ρώτησες αν γουστάρουν να τους "λούζεις" με τα μικροκύματά σου;
Κατάλαβες ότι στην ταράτσα δε σήκωσες κεραία αλλά φούρνο μικροκυμάτων; 

ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!

----------


## geo_stef

συγνώμη δεν κάταλαβα τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής??? και πού ξέρεις εσύ ότι το λινκ έγινε με αυτά τα δεδομένα???

----------

